

Show HN: NinjaReply - alinposto

Hi all,<p>Today I want to show you my litle project that I've been working on these couple of weeks!<p>I realy want your honest opinion and I hope to hear your 2 cents!<p>Here's: NinjaReply - (http://NinjaReply.appspot.com) is a litle app that tries to help you save money and make all the best decisions regarding your site / web app / etc.<p>With the help of our Ninja reviewers - NinjaReply can offer you quality feedback on your site's design or even the features of your app.<p>Everybody can become a Ninja reviewer - and also can earn some money!
*Every Ninja reviewer gets 10 cents for every review they make (+ another 10 if the costumer likes his review)!<p>Plase visit the site (http://ninjareply.appspot.com) for more info!<p>I will realy apreciate your feedback on my ideea! Thanks!
======
JonLim
Very interesting site - poor design.

I think if you clean it up and not use such curvy, written-looking fonts, you
will come off as a little less Geocities.

However, that said, it would be a decent idea IF you get people actually
giving good feedback rather than just doing reviews for the sake of racking up
$0.10 a pop. I would actually love to give reviews on websites and the money
is a bonus, but a part of me feels that I am one of the very few who are so
interested.

Happy to give you more feedback, and I won't even charge! ;)

Best of luck!

------
dougbarrett
The idea sounds pretty cool, but 20 cents seems pretty low. I'm no sure what
the market for reviews is though.

Is it possible that those reviews can be made public? It seems like if there
is a bunch of rave reviews but it's all private, it's kind of all for nothing.

If you turn it into a public forum where people can search for app reviews,
then that turns into something very valuable.

